# co-sleeper side car things vs. crib pushed next to bed



## amy (Nov 29, 2001)

We're expecting 4 in our bed soon too (one will be 3, the other brand new!) We have a queen size bed and I was thinking of getting one of those side car co-sleepers and was wondering if anyone has experience with them and feels like they're worth the $$? Can you make them so they're completely flush up against your bed? Can you nurse the baby while they're in the side car or is there a difference in heights between the bed and the co-sleeper thing? If you used one, how long did it work for the baby? did it get too small too fast? Also what about cribs pushed up to the bed? Seems bigger and bulkier to me but maybe the extra space for the baby is a good thing? Have people had luck with getting the crib totally flush and on the same height as the bed? Any other suggestions would be appreciated! Seems like it would be easier to just take the mattress off the bed and add another mattress but we really have no place to store our bed. Thanks for your suggestions! Should be nice and cozy, huh?


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

personally, i'd say they're totally not worth the money.

but then... we sleep on a futon, which is much lower than a "normal" bed i guess (at least, all the other beds i had were higher).

most of the time during infancy we kept ds in bed with us, or in a "car bed" on the floor. that way he was not flush with the bed but within arms reach, and i could see him and touch him at night when he needed it. it was also a lot easier to get him out of it (then, say, out of his crib or bassinet, which we tried also).


----------



## Alisa (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Amy

I love your daughter's name!

We started at birth with the co-sleeper and then after about 6 months we switched to a side-carred crib.

I think if you have a crib already I would just use that. The co-sleeper that we used was flush against the bed but it is kind-of sunken so that you have to pull the baby out of the co-sleeper to nurse. We were able to side-car the crib and it was the exact same height as our bed. It worked out perfectly. It was much easier to nurse. Plus, it feels safer to have the higher sides when they start to be able to pull themselves up.

Make sure that the crib (or co-sleeper) is really securely attached to the bed (we tied the crib to the bed). Plus, you need to scooch the crib mattress so that it is up against the bed mattress with absolutely no gap, then you need to stuff something between the crib rails and the crib mattress so that it will stay put.

I hope this makes sense.

Alisa, mama to Ella and Isabel (January 1, 2003)


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I'd say go right to the side carred crib. I had one lent to me and ds outgrew it very quickley.We shoved our crib up against the wall and then pushed the bed up flush with it. Dh put locking casters on our bedframe and we never had any trouble with anything moving. He also 'ziptied' the rungs of the crib to the supports of the mattress frame







: . One overprotective papa


----------



## amy (Nov 29, 2001)

thanks, that's helpful. even though the crib is bigger, it's probably not worth the extra $$ of the cosleeper, esp. if you have to pull the baby in to bed to nurse anyway. i'll keep your suggestions in mind. Alisa, i love both your daughters' names. i really like the name ella alot too...we have a little ella we like alot down here.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

we have 4 in a bed too! Us, a 3.5 year old and a 1.5 year old. What worked for us was our queen mattress on the floor and a twin (single) mattress on the floor pushed up next to it. (I dont know about the US, but in Canada a single matt is actually called a twin. ...) anyway! It was a nice big bed with lots of room for all. As we are slowly starting to move ds 3.5 into his own bed and eventually another room, we added the boxspring to our mattress so its like bleachers but with mattresses:LOL The best part is that this twin mattress can be used once he is in his own bed (and room). They cost approx the same (if not less) than cribs and co-sleepers and will last alot longer.
good luck!


----------

